# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  δεκαοκτουρακι

## Ryu

σημερα ηρθαν κατι γνωσες μας κ μου εφεραν ενα μωρο δεκαοκτουρας.μου ειπαν οτι το βρηκαν εξω απο ενα ξενοδοχειο κ το μαζευσαν γιατι θα το ετρωγαν οι γατες.δεν ειναι πολυ μικρο.εχει βγαλει σχεδον ολλα του τα φτερα αλλα δεν πεταει ακομα.του εδωσα ασπραδι αυγου πασπαλισμενο με φιραμα(εκοβα μικρα κομματακια το απραδι,του ανοιγα το στομα και του τα εριχνα μεσα.ετρωγε με αρκετη ευχαριστιση.αυριο θα παω να του παρω σταρι γιατι σε λιγο θα παω για δουλεια κ δεν προλαβαινω σημερα.
DSC06908.JPG

----------


## margie

Μπράβο, Δέσποινα, που το ανέλαβες! Εγώ έχω 3 σπουργίτια και ένα μικρό που ίσως να είναι και σκαρθί. Ολα πεσμένα από φωλιές...και όλη μέρα ταϊζω! Φρόντισε μόνο να το κρατάς ζεστό, βάλ' του καμιά λάμπα. (Εχω λυσσάξει σήμερα με τις λάμπες, σε όλα τα ποστ αυτό λέω!)

----------


## Φάμπιο

Μηπως χρειαστει κρεμα;;
Αν σε δυσκολεψει δωστο στην ΑΝΙΜΑ!  :winky:

----------


## fadom1

καθόλου κρέμα και τέτοια.. έχω μεγαλώσει πάρα πολλά μικρά 18ούρας και περιστεριού.. ακόμη καλό είναι να μη του δίνεις σκέτο στάρι αλλά πιο πολύ φίραμα γιατί έχει ανάγκη πρωτείνες. είναι γενικά ανθεκτικά πουλιά. όντως θέλει λίγο προσοχή με τη θερμοκρασία.. μια πετσέτα ή ένα κουτί γεμάτο με κομάτια εφημερίδας είναι ότι πρέπει.. νερό να του δείνεις συχνά και φαι 2-3 φορές τη μέρα(ανάλογα πόση ποσότητα του βάζεις) αν θες κράτα το συχνά στο χέρι σου και θα σε μάθει και θα κάθετι πάνω σου.. αλλά τότε δε θα το αφήσεις ελέυθερο γτ θα είναι εύκολος στόχος για γάτες..μόνο για κανα 2 μέρες να το ενοχλείς μόνο την ώρα που το ταίζεις.. τώρα έχει πολύ άγχος και μπορεί να σου μείνει..αν προσπαθεί συνεχώς να φύγει από εεί που το έχεις βάλτο κάπου σκοτεινά.ά! να του βάλεις κάτι για τις ψήρες γιατί κάποιος λόγος θα υπήρχε για να φυγει από τη φωλιά του τόσο νωρίς.. είναι σχεδόν σήγουρα πως θα έχει κάμποσα έντομα πάνω του..κ μακριά από άλλα πουλιά μέχρι να σηγουρευτείς πως δεν είναι άρροστο..να ταίζεις μέχρι να γεμίσει η "γκούσα" του..

----------


## jk21

εδω εχει οτι χρειαστεις 

http://www.wild-anima.gr/content/view/364/122/lang,el/

ειδοποιησε τους για περαιτερω οδηγιες  αν χρειαζονται και πιστευω λογω φορτου αυτη την εποχη για τον ιδιο λογο (πεσμενοι νεοσσοι   απο φωλιες ) μαλλον θα σου προτεινουν να το μεγαλωσεις για καποιες μερες εσυ.

----------


## Ryu

το μικρο τα παει πολυ καλα.δεν με φοβαται καθολου κ ουτε προσπαθει να βγει απο την κουτα του(μονο οταν πειναει  ::  )χθες το βρηκα πανω στο μαξιλαρι μου κ με περιμενε να το ταισω "fullyhappy"   ::  .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ χαίρομαι Δέσποινα.Να μας βάλεις και φωτογραφίες να το βλέπουμε να μεγαλώνει.Καλή συνέχεια και μπράβο που το υιοθέτησες το μικρό.  :winky: 
Οι περιστεράδες του φόρουμ κάτι θα ξέρουν αν χρειαστεί να βοηθήσουν το μικρό.

----------


## angelfarm

μπραβο!!!!!!!!!καλη συνεχεια!!!!!βαλε φωτο να το καμαρωσουμε κι εμεις!!!

----------


## Windsa

[ot:3jo9g0eu]χθες το βρηκα πανω στο μαξιλαρι μου κ με περιμενε να το ταισω[/ot:3jo9g0eu]

δεν φοβάσαι οτι εχει καμιά αρρώστια? 
Άμα κάτι έχει μπορεί να κολλήσει κι εσένα και τα πουλάκια σου.
Προσοχή, δεν είναι κανένα σπιτικό παπαγαλάκι να το βάζεις στο μαξιλάρι σου.

----------


## Ryu

αναγκαστηκα το εχω στο δωματιο μου,δεν υπαρχει αλλου χωρος,εχει μεγαλωσει αρκετα,δεν φενεται να εχει κατι,του εχω ριξει για τα παρασιτα,η κουτσουλιες του μια χαρα φενονται,τρωι,πινει κανονικα.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν τρωι ακομα μονο του,του βαζω τροφη στο πιατακι κ αυτο κυνηγαει τα δαχτυλα μου να το ταισω στο στομα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Θέλουμε φωτογραφίες απο την πρόοδό του!

----------


## Ryu

DSC06990.JPG
DSC07004.JPG

----------


## margie

Μεγάλωσε! Μπράβο! Την Ανιμα ευτυχώς που δεν τη χρειάστηκες. Γίνεται χαμός.. Στο "κοτέτσι" μου προστέθηκαν και 4 παπαδίτσες. Συνολικά έχω 10 πουλάκι που κυνηγάνε τα δάχτυλά μου για να φάνε! Σιγά σιγά άρχισε να του πετάς και κάτω τροφή για να αρχίσει να τσιμπολογά.

----------


## Ryu

> Μεγάλωσε! Μπράβο! Την Ανιμα ευτυχώς που δεν τη χρειάστηκες. Γίνεται χαμός.. Στο "κοτέτσι" μου προστέθηκαν και 4 παπαδίτσες. Συνολικά έχω 10 πουλάκι που κυνηγάνε τα δάχτυλά μου για να φάνε! Σιγά σιγά άρχισε να του πετάς και κάτω τροφή για να αρχίσει να τσιμπολογά.


χαρας το κουραγιο σου!

----------


## angelfarm

μπραβο.......!!ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο

----------


## makis97

που ακριβως τα βρισκετε ολα αυτα 
τα ψαχνετε η τυχαια τα βρισκετε;;;;

----------


## tonis!

τυχαια βεβαια!!!πολυς κοσμος συνανταει αβοηθητα ζωα στον δρομο και δεν δινει καν σημασια !!σε αυτο το forum ειμαστε ολοι(ελπιζω)ζωολατρες οποτε αν βρουμε καποιο αβοηθιτο ζωακι το περιθαλπτουμε!!!τι λες να βγαινουμε στους δρομους και να ψαχνουμε καθε γωνια  μεχρι να βρουμε καποιο νεοσσο που μας χρειαζεται??  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Η συζήτηση του Μάκη σχετικά με τα πουλιά που βρίσκει ο θείος του συνεχίζεται εδώ:

viewtopic.php?f=73&t=4541

----------

